# Still to wet to work!



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I have been trying to remove a rock patio for the last 3 weeks but ground is to wet. It only 24 rocks they weight around 80 to 240 lbs each (around 2300 lbs total) to move. They around 6" thick, I plan to use the stone on another project. 


After I remove the stones and sideway, I am going to pour a 40' X 15' slab then I am going to tile the slab with terra cotta and sandstone tiles. I will also tile the little step up and porch. 

I plan to have it done before April! 

P.S. I do like the rocks but area a little when 10 people are hanging around there! It not flat so the table is unstable and countless glasses have been broken over the years.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Get a hold of Chipmaker...I'm sure he has some dynamite and a few caps that will get that out in no time!!:lmao: :lmao:


----------

